
Roommate’s Tip Led Cops to iPhone Finder - tvon
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/05/roommate-iphone/
======
puredemo
_The police headed to Hogan's parents' house, also in Redwood City, and were
let in by Hogan’s father. They found Brian Hogan sitting on his bed with his
girlfriend. When the cops told Hogan that removing evidence implied
'consciousness of guilt,' Hogan agreed to cooperate, and phoned his friend
Warner, who had taken the computer gear and the stickers away in his car._

Well that was a bad move. What part of "never talk to the police" don't people
understand?

